# Wareham Police Department - Season Police Officers



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Wareham Police Department - Season Police Officers*

*Seasonal Police Officers*​*(Summer 2013)*​*$14.50 - $16.00 / hour*​​​Applications are being accepted for the position(s) of Seasonal Police Officer

Education: High School Diploma or GED.

Applicants must be at least 21 years of age, possess a current Massachusetts Drivers License, and a current license to carry firearms. They must have attended the Basic Reserve/Intermittent Recruit Academy (242 hrs) and current Reserve/Intermittent In-Service Training. 

As a condition of continued employment, all applicants must be capable of earning and maintaining all training mandated for Reserve-Intermittent Police Officers by the Municipal Training Council, and any specific training mandated by the Wareham Police Department. Applications may be obtained at: www.warehampolice.com

Submit application, resume, and academy certificates to:

Chief of Police​Wareham Police Department​2515 Cranberry Highway​Wareham, MA 02571​​ 
The Town of Wareham is an Equal Opportunity Employer​Applications from Women and Minorities are Encouraged​​ 
Applications must be received by 3:00 PM on Friday, January 25, 2013


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Threw in my application . My only down fall is I just have the SSPO


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

ecpd402 said:


> Threw in my application . My only down fall is I just have the SSPO


Don't see how that's a downfall bud. They're looking for R/I grads, and I'm pretty sure your SSPO is greater than or at least equal to an R/I.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Don't see how that's a downfall bud. They're looking for R/I grads, and I'm pretty sure your SSPO is greater than or at least equal to an R/I.


hahahaha. They want an Associates, but all I have is a Bachelor's...


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

I got a masters so my app went right to the shredder


----------

